
Emerging Markets of Cryptocurrencies - dnprock
https://bitflate.org/post/2019/11/10/emerging-markets-of-cryptocurrencies.html
======
dnprock
Author here. Some of my thoughts on the future of crypto. I have a fairly
different view from traditional crypto space. I think people focus too much
attention on the tech, less on monetary policy. If we want to move the space
forward, we need more experimentation in monetary policy.

